# Single pregnant woman MOVING to dubai



## BrokenWings (Sep 14, 2013)

so someone I know back home has got a job offer in Dubai starting in jan 2014. but she is about 4months pregnant at the mo and isn't married. I don't think she has mentioned it to her new employers but im not sure.

I wasn't sure what advice to give her... I know getting pregnant outside of wedlock is illegal here but is giving birth here outside of wedlock illegal??? if she can prove she didn't get pregnant here ~ I guess with her ultrasound scans etc along with her entry stamp date into Dubai?

or should she just wait til she has had her baby? but can a single mother move here?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BrokenWings said:


> so someone I know back home has got a job offer in Dubai starting in jan 2014. but she is about 4months pregnant at the mo and isn't married. I don't think she has mentioned it to her new employers but im not sure. I wasn't sure what advice to give her... I know getting pregnant outside of wedlock is illegal here but is giving birth here outside of wedlock illegal??? if she can prove she didn't get pregnant here ~ I guess with her ultrasound scans etc along with her entry stamp date into Dubai? or should she just wait til she has had her baby? but can a single mother move here?


 Not sure she'd get a visa as a pregnant single woman? Sure I heard this somewhere.....
Is she willing to put the nipper into full time child are from about 6 weeks old? There's almost [email protected] all maternity leave, assuming any company would even honour a job for a woman about 6 months pregnant at start of employment...


----------



## BrokenWings (Sep 14, 2013)

ah ok! maybe that answers it then.. what about if she waits to have her baby and move as unmarried single mother? would she be granted a visa then?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

BrokenWings said:


> ah ok! maybe that answers it then.. what about if she waits to have her baby and move as unmarried single mother? would she be granted a visa then?


The below thread might be of some use. For the residency visa she will need to have a chest x-ray which they won't do if she's pregnant.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ed-pregnant-due-residency-medical-test-2.html


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Does her potential employer know that she's pregnant? Sadly many employers are very funny about that in the UAE - they actually use pregnancy as an excuse to get rid of people. As a new employee, she wouldn't be entitled to paid maternity leave either - which is only 45 days. Insurance - to cover scans, delivery, emergencies etc - she's have to take it out on her own and would pay through the nose as most insurance companies have a 12 month waiting period for maternity cover.

In all honesty, she's better off staying where she is, having the baby, then finding a job here later on.

Too many hoops and red tape to go through at this stage.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Even if everything goes smoothly and she does manage to get a residence visa, hospitals won't be able to register the baby's birth because a marriage certificate is required to do so. If there's no notification of birth from the hospital, she won't get the official birth certificate from the ministry and cannot apply for the baby's passport. Plus, she will end up in jail for having a child out of wedlock.

It's too much of a risk, she needs to wait until after the baby is born. Also, if she is planning on moving to Dubai; best to get a No Objection Certificate from the baby's father. They seem to be getting more and more strict about child sponsorships by mothers (personal experience).


----------



## BrokenWings (Sep 14, 2013)

ok I shall pass all of this on! thanks everyone


----------

